# if i were a 25 year old virgin i would......



## getgains (Dec 24, 2012)

well what would you do?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 24, 2012)

log off of my handle "tilltheend" at SI and go get laid.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 24, 2012)

Go get some pussy tilly


----------



## Georgia (Dec 24, 2012)

I would masturbate furiously until I wasn't a virgin anymore


----------



## Tilltheend (Dec 24, 2012)

I would wait until I got enough cash to get 12 inch cock surgery. Get myself cleaned up completely get expensive cologne expensive clothes, expensive car. Hollywood myself out. And go hunt down older women. Knowing I will bust a nut quick but stay hard and then start the hurt on them.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 24, 2012)

lmao tilly is funny


----------



## Jada (Dec 24, 2012)

Tilltheend said:


> I would wait until I got enough cash to get 12 inch cock surgery. Get myself cleaned up completely get expensive cologne expensive clothes, expensive car. Hollywood myself out. And go hunt down older women. Knowing I will bust a nut quick but stay hard and then start the hurt on them.



What the hell) 
Tilly get some ass before the world ends.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 24, 2012)

I would be fucking some 18 y/o snatch again   )


----------



## Hollywood72 (Dec 24, 2012)

what he said


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 24, 2012)

What those two said.... 


Damn Right!
Vette


----------



## Tilltheend (Dec 24, 2012)

Jada said:


> What the hell)
> Tilly get some ass before the world ends.



If you could be 25 again and be a virgin, you'd wait until you had everything before you found a woman. Sex isn't a priority.


----------



## getbig9198 (Dec 24, 2012)

id ride around on my 4 wheeler up and down my street till i find me some pussy


----------



## Tilltheend (Dec 24, 2012)

I want to eat the women I fuck guys. Have you seen women like this 

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m66qh9QEzN1rwuw0zo1_500.jpg

I want to eat that fucking woman. I'll wait until I have my surgery done and get new clothes and a new car. I'm really attractive and slick at that. And know I can lay the dick. Its worth the wait. lol


----------



## Jada (Dec 24, 2012)

Tilltheend said:


> If you could be 25 again and be a virgin, you'd wait until you had everything before you found a woman. Sex isn't a priority.



When u do find the women till ur gonna cum like a dog


----------



## Tilltheend (Dec 24, 2012)

Jada said:


> When u do find the women till ur gonna cum like a dog



Fine by me


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 24, 2012)

till you don't need a 12 in dick lol you scare girls that way, right bundy?


----------



## g0re (Dec 24, 2012)

Jada said:


> When u do find the women till ur gonna cum like a dog



American pie style.  Total premature ejaculation.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 24, 2012)

ken said:


> till you don't need a 12 in dick lol you scare girls that way, right bundy?



ya bro they are scared of me


----------



## Yaya (Dec 24, 2012)

Tillet, did you say you fuck guys?


----------



## Tilltheend (Dec 24, 2012)

Yaya said:


> Tillet, did you say you fuck guys?



lol no I didn't!


----------



## Yaya (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry..i misread again.. please don't be mad


----------



## Tilltheend (Dec 24, 2012)

Yaya said:


> Sorry..i misread again.. please don't be mad



Trust me I'm not mad Yaya.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 24, 2012)

Tilltheend said:


> I want to eat the women I fuck guys. Have you seen women like this




tilly you really have me concerned now.   PM me if you need someone to talk to someone about these issues


----------



## Rage Strength (Dec 24, 2012)

Go party with sluts.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 24, 2012)

We wont let them do this to you buddy.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 24, 2012)

samcooke said:


> I would be fucking some 18 y/o snatch again   )


I would stare at this pic samc has on his profile and well........


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 24, 2012)

when i was 25 i was still partying on thursday til 3 or 4....


----------



## g0re (Dec 24, 2012)

Yuuup, tiller likes to eat women and fuck guys.... Cats out of the bag now.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 24, 2012)

Lmao g0





Tilly is gonna snap soon and eat all of us.


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 24, 2012)

It's called alcohol.  You don't need a huge pecker or fancy clothes.  Get her to have a drink or two and its nearly impossible for her to keep her panties on (that's a good thing btw).


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 24, 2012)

transcend2007 said:


> It's called alcohol.  You don't need a huge pecker or fancy clothes.  Get her to have a drink or two and its nearly impossible for her to keep her panties on (that's a good thing btw).



I might add to this that it works even for women with low to zero libido.   Wine or Tequila my friend


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Dec 24, 2012)

If I was a 25 year old V!!!   I would have just drank the Cool-ade lol
Nah I'd use it to my advantage like tbow and make a bitch work for it


----------



## Tilltheend (Dec 24, 2012)

transcend2007 said:


> It's called alcohol.  You don't need a huge pecker or fancy clothes.  Get her to have a drink or two and its nearly impossible for her to keep her panties on (that's a good thing btw).



*Its called I have a big dick already and I want a 12 inch one. I could go to a bar and go get some ass. Its called my time its called my virginity, its called my life. If you want to go fuck some skank at the fucking bar go for it. I have the ability to go fuck tons of woman. Its me wanting all the things I mentioned for my own self not the woman. Some of you guys think I am a loser from the sounds of it, or maybe I come off that way sometimes. I guess thats my mistake. Like I said my life, my dick, so I'll do just what I want with it.*


----------



## ccpro (Dec 24, 2012)

Tilly,
I see myself in much of what your imagination has concocted.  Forget the surgery unless you are disfigured, stop watching so much porn with big dicks, stop putting so much importance on popping your cherry, stop taking life so seriously!  Don't pretend to be saving yourself for the perfect moment and drop using it as an excuse.  Relax, be yourself and put yourself out there without all the hangups.  Get laid and move on.  I can promise whatever your philosophy is about sex....its wrong.  Get busy living...


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 24, 2012)

I'd kill myself


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 24, 2012)

lmao you're a funny mother fucker Tilly!!now go get some snatch


----------



## Tilltheend (Dec 25, 2012)

ccpro said:


> Tilly,
> I see myself in much of what your imagination has concocted.  Forget the surgery unless you are disfigured, stop watching so much porn with big dicks, stop putting so much importance on popping your cherry, stop taking life so seriously!  Don't pretend to be saving yourself for the perfect moment and drop using it as an excuse.  Relax, be yourself and put yourself out there without all the hangups.  Get laid and move on.  I can promise whatever your philosophy is about sex....its wrong.  Get busy living...



lol you'd never make it as a psychiatrist. I could careless about my virginity. Thats why I choose to keep it. I'm the perfect guy, that says the perfect things at the perfect times. You don't know me thats why you say that. And thats why I wait to get all the stuff I need done. I am getting a 12 inch dick sorry. Anyone who would tell me otherwise can fuck themselves lol. You go fuck a woman with your 5 incher. Than use a  12. I'll get the 12 you can keep your 5.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELDh8VRRru8 footlong whos got the footlong!!


----------



## Hollywood72 (Dec 25, 2012)

Till I'm serious when I say this, most women are not going to want a 12" cock. Not even an 8". And then you'll be pissed because once you get it in they'll keep telling you to slow down because its not enjoyable for them. 

But you might get a skank at the bar that you referred to earlier.


----------



## Tilltheend (Dec 25, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> Till I'm serious when I say this, most women are not going to want a 12" cock. Not even an 8". And then you'll be pissed because once you get it in they'll keep telling you to slow down because its not enjoyable for them.
> 
> But you might get a skank at the bar that you referred to earlier.



lol too bad bro, they can deal with it I don't want it to be enjoyable for them just myself


----------



## Hollywood72 (Dec 25, 2012)

Have fun never getting laid then


----------



## sfstud33 (Dec 26, 2012)

If i were a 25 year old virgin i would make the top goal of the year not to be a 26 year old virgin. 

First time i had sex was my wedding night - i was 22 and i think i lasted about 30 seconds. My wife was like - why is your heart beating so fast - are you ok. Im like, oh yea baby im doing good.


----------



## g0re (Dec 26, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> If i were a 25 year old virgin i would make the top goal of the year not to be a 26 year old virgin.
> 
> First time i had sex was my wedding night - i was 22 and i think i lasted about 30 seconds. My wife was like - why is your heart beating so fast - are you ok. Im like, oh yea baby im doing good.



Damn man.  You bought the whole fridge without even opening it???

You must have really loved her.  I always gotta give the product a taste before buying a life time supply !!


----------



## Tilltheend (Dec 26, 2012)

Congrats on being married sf.


----------



## Times Roman (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: if i were a 25 year old virgin AGAIN i would......*



getgains said:


> well what would you do?



there, fixed it for you mate!  =)


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 26, 2012)

Tilly you're one fucked up individual.  Lol I like my 5 incher.


----------



## Tilltheend (Dec 26, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Tilly you're one fucked up individual.  Lol I like my 5 incher.



I have more than 5 already lol. I just want a 12.


----------



## Illtemper (Dec 26, 2012)

If I was 25 and still a virgin, I would probably just shoot myself...

If you're serious about surgery Id be worried ..  A 12" limp dick isn't gonna please anyone.. Surgeries don't always go as planned and in that region, I wouldn't risk it......

Fuck the surgery and just shoot synthol into your cock!


----------



## DarksideSix (Dec 26, 2012)

Tilltheend said:


> If you could be 25 again and be a virgin, you'd wait until you had everything before you found a woman. Sex isn't a priority.



bullshit!!  the only thing onn the mind of a shark is eat!


----------



## BigFella (Dec 30, 2012)

If I was a 25 year old virgin I would be very worried about my lack of libido and wonder where it has been for the last ten or twelve years.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 30, 2012)

samcooke said:


> I might add to this that it works even for women with low to zero libido.   Wine or Tequila my friend



Missus Savage is far from a cold fish, but SamCooke is correct: a glass or two of wine and "Daddy's Home!"


----------

